

Canadian 'freezeway' could let residents skate to work - adamnemecek
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-31581592

======
hberg
Reminds me of "Ice Town"[1]

[1]
[http://parksandrecreation.wikia.com/wiki/Ben_Wyatt](http://parksandrecreation.wikia.com/wiki/Ben_Wyatt)

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9099573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9099573)

